# hi



## kittygirl (Jan 20, 2004)

hey my name is sara. i am new to the site. ma friend mariya told me about it. we are both cat freaks. u might know her. maymariya? well any way. just wanted to introduce myself. hope i get to know u all. sara


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

hi sara! u finally came, its true we Are cat freaks! n Not just me n you ...everyone else on this site too. lol! :wink: (that rhymed) lol


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Sara... I am sure you will enjoy this site as much as everyone else. Tell us about your cats... You got any pics?


----------



## kittygirl (Jan 20, 2004)

*hey*

hey i am sure i will enjoy


you will not believe it but i doin't have a cat i wish i did i am in love with them i swera i can't get one cause ma dad and bro allergic ma dad said MAYBE wen i get a lil older


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hehe, just wait until you are older, you will make up for it.
I wasnt allowed any pets AT ALL when i was a kid. We had a dog that my mum and dad had before i was born, she died when i was about 4 ish, but nothing since then. Now im an adult with my own house, i made up for the missed out pets in childhood, i have 5 cats, 3 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs and a fish tank!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Sara Welcome to the site


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Sara - I am glad you joined us  !


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Kittygirl. Hi. Welcome to this forum. I'm a new member too. 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Too bad you can't have a kitty yet, they're tons of fun


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, sara! Welcome. We'll share our cats with you until you can get your own. I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, my name is Sara too!  Welcome to the site, I'm also new..hehehe..


----------

